# What Is CreamFields Like?



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Never been to a music festival before, a few friends asked me to go to Reading last year and this year, but really don't like that type of music.

A few of us are thinking of going to Creamfields. I've just had a look, and the lineup looks incredible!

Anyone else been before? If so, what's it like? :beer:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Wet field full of gurning chavs.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Wet field full of gurning chavs.


When did you go mate?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Electric Daisy Carnival Brother - one day I'll be there. It's funny I saw a vid of remy lacroix there hula hooping

For those of you who don't know who she is:-


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

full of ****s


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

it is AMAZING!

nothing like it tbh!


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

It's a good laugh and the main stage last year was huge! Few coked up chaps and lasses there to avoid but if you go with your mates you'll have a good time


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Mal20729 said:


> It's a good laugh and the main stage last year was huge! Few coked up chaps and lasses there to avoid but if you go with your mates you'll have a good time


just a few..


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Okay, so the picture I got so far is:

-Awesome music

-Full of chavs and drugs

-There is a minority of tidy people

Accurate?

@Juic3Up @Ashcrapper @Gary29


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> full of ****s


When did you go mate?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Echo said:


> When did you go mate?


used to go when it was at Speke, when they moved it to Warrington the **** quota seemed to increase. Either that or I got older and more hateful. Possibly the second one


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Weather permitting it can be unreal. Been the last 3 years. 2013 being the best by far because the weather was lush. 2012 the Sunday was called off because it rained that much the big tents were collapsing.

Most of the people are canny, most are also ****ing wrecked ha. Mosh pit at the prodigy was insane. You will get ****s at any festival you go to, but generally most people are on a love buzz. Haven't seen one bit of bother in the 3 years Ive been.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> used to go when it was at Speke, when they moved it to Warrington the **** quota seemed to increase. Either that or I got older and more hateful. Possibly the second one


Maybe all music festivals have a handful of knobs in them, and that Creamfields is a little worse because of that type of music, say over music you'll hear in Reading. What year did you go? Maybe it's got a little better... hopefully.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

dusher said:


> Weather permitting it can be unreal. Been the last 3 years. 2013 being the best by far because the weather was lush. 2012 the Sunday was called off because it rained that much the big tents were collapsing.
> 
> Most of the people are canny, most are also ****ing wrecked ha. Mosh pit at the prodigy was insane. You will get ****s at any festival you go to, but generally most people are on a love buzz. Haven't seen one bit of bother in the 3 years Ive been.


Everything I've heard about it so far sounds awesome... apart from the majority of people

When people say that the people there are 'chavs' or 'c*u*nts', I'm not quite sure whether that's just their perception of them, or they just cause trouble?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Echo said:


> Maybe all music festivals have a handful of knobs in them, and that Creamfields is a little worse because of that type of music, say over music you'll hear in Reading. What year did you go? Maybe it's got a little better... hopefully.


been about 5 times mate, Speke was great but I was younger and more into the music then. Been a couple times to Warrington mainly to get wrecked more than anything, vaguely remember The Prodigy on the first time in Warrington. I'm probably not the best person to ask hahaha! :lol:


----------



## hollisbball (Mar 1, 2014)

I've been 3 times out of the last 4 years, I decided to skip the one that ended up flooding :thumb:

The whole chav thing is blown out of proportion, there are a few but only as much as a normal night in town. When you get over 50,000 people in one place you will always get a certain percentage of knobheads but I've never had or seen a single bit of trouble there.

Full of people off their nut on anything from poppers to pills but hey it's a house festival and house music was pretty much built on the foundation of drugs, one thing I would say is *DO NOT MISS* Above & Beyond, by far the best artists I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Echo said:


> Okay, so the picture I got so far is:
> 
> -Awesome music
> 
> ...


How old are you pal?

Listen, if you love that music, you will love it and want to go next year. It's not just the music either, its the occasion being with your friends and having fun also. People are great there, on drugs and just happy. Birds are fit as well.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

hollisbball said:


> I've been 3 times out of the last 4 years, I decided to skip the one that ended up flooding :thumb:
> 
> The whole chav thing is blown out of proportion, there are a few but only as much as a normal night in town. When you get over 50,000 people in one place you will always get a certain percentage of knobheads but I've never had or seen a single bit of trouble there.
> 
> Full of people off their nut on anything from poppers to pills but hey it's a house festival and house music was pretty much built on the foundation of drugs, one thing I would say is *DO NOT MISS* Above & Beyond, by far the best artists I have ever seen in my life.


Sounds great. I totally agree with that middle paragraph even though I've never been, but like you said you will have that minority of people. Bad news travels much faster than good unfortunately.

Are you going this year?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> How old are you pal?
> 
> Listen, if you love that music, you will love it and want to go next year. It's not just the music either, its the occasion being with your friends and having fun also. People are great there, on drugs and just happy. Birds are fit as well.


19 mate, others I'm going with range from 19-21.

After more people posting, I'm getting a better view on it. Like hollisbbal posted above, the minority of knobs are to be expected anywhere.

Are you going this year?

I think I'm going to go, line up is just incredible, and I do want to go to my first festival


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Echo said:


> 19 mate, others I'm going with range from 19-21.
> 
> After more people posting, I'm getting a better view on it. Like hollisbbal posted above, the minority of knobs are to be expected anywhere.
> 
> ...


my ticket was already bought before the line up was out. hardwell is my cousin.

Your 19 then you will love it good experiance. I've never noticed any nobs tbh but maybe thats because i am one.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Echo said:


> 19 mate, others I'm going with range from 19-21.
> 
> After more people posting, I'm getting a better view on it. Like hollisbbal posted above, the minority of knobs are to be expected anywhere.
> 
> ...


If you're 19, you'll love it, I'm the wrong side of 30, just rubber up.


----------



## hollisbball (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm hoping to get there again this year but it depends on my course dates, I'm doing my PT course this year from May-October and currently that weekend is rotared in for a full weekend of lessons :cursing: .

I think they might change it though as it's a bank holiday, will have to wait until I start to find out. I live in Reading and there's a lot more trouble at Reading festival than Creamfields, I've been in Asia the last 4 months travelling and not even the full moon party in Thailand lived up to Creamfields last year. The music is amazing, the production now is amazing and there is PLENTY of tidy talent wearing next to nothing :tongue:


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Echo said:


> Everything I've heard about it so far sounds awesome... apart from the majority of people
> 
> When people say that the people there are 'chavs' or 'c*u*nts', I'm not quite sure whether that's just their perception of them, or they just cause trouble?


Mate, you will get a variety of people where ever you go. Just forget about it, go there, dance around like a dick and enjoy yourself.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Juic3Up said:


> my ticket was already bought before the line up was out. hardwell is my cousin.
> 
> Your 19 then you will love it good experiance. I've never noticed any nobs tbh but maybe thats because i am one.


Hardwell is your cousin? You from the UK? He set was unreal last year, one of the highlights of the weekend for me. Sun was blasting and everyone was wrecked, good times.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

dusher said:


> Hardwell is your cousin? You from the UK? He set was unreal last year, one of the highlights of the weekend for me. Sun was blasting and everyone was wrecked, good times.


not really but he is top quality haha.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Juic3Up said:


> my ticket was already bought before the line up was out. hardwell is my cousin.
> 
> Your 19 then you will love it good experiance. I've never noticed any nobs tbh but maybe thats because i am one.


same here mate, we must be related.

is paul van **** your aunty to?


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

this will be my 4th year in a row.

never had any trouble.

best festival in the UK by far.

100% go!!


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

we caused all sorts of problems in the camping area. we had a massive gazebo with all out tents under it. it became known to everyone as the gayzebo. didnt go down so well when the action spilled out of the tents and the chavs got a full ring side view so to speak. dont blame me though blame the ghb


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

steveb1 said:


> we caused all sorts of problems in the camping area. we had a massive gazebo with all out tents under it. it became known to everyone as the gayzebo. didnt go down so well when the action spilled out of the tents and the chavs got a full ring side view so to speak. dont blame me though blame the ghb


Camp as a row of tents?


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Went last year, been a fair few festivals and i was pleasantly surprised. Yes it's rammed full of chav however all the ones i came across where decent enough (mainly due to the quantity of MDMA being popped.

Music was top notch and i had a fantastic weekend with my mates.

Don't take out you'd be to fussed about getting nicked, accept the fact you and everyone else will be minging and muddy for the whole weekend, make sure theres a handful of you going and enjoy!

I'll be there myself again this year.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

The chavs you see arent actually chavs. The new rave scene look consists of looking chavvy but underneath dont have a chav personality. = win


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

It's a quality weekend! Don't miss the pryda tent! Something special every year! Also like mike and d. Vegas on the main stage will kill it! At 19 there really is no better place to be! It's rude not to be there! ????


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks guys, sounds awesome 

Definately going to go now, just gotta find other people who want to go to. So far, it's only me and another friend. The majority of my friends like the 'Reading' type of music, thus they're going there.


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Echo said:


> Thanks guys, sounds awesome
> 
> Definately going to go now, just gotta find other people who want to go to. So far, it's only me and another friend. The majority of my friends like the 'Reading' type of music, thus they're going there.


If your going i would suggest you get vip tickets, its worth the extra money not to queue for 3 hours to get in. I have been the last couple of years, last year was an immense line up to make up for cancelling it early the year before. Giving it a miss this year though as i dont think the line up is as good.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

PACEY said:


> If your going i would suggest you get vip tickets, its worth the extra money not to queue for 3 hours to get in. I have been the last couple of years, last year was an immense line up to make up for cancelling it early the year before. Giving it a miss this year though as i dont think the line up is as good.


Really? Avicii, Hardwell, Calvin Harris and Laidback Luke alone is worth the £200 for me 

I'm looking at the tickets now, and a standard 3 day is £192.50, where as a 3 day hospitality is £260

Is there much difference apart from the waiting time to get in?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

We should have a UKM camping site.....

Want to go this year but all my mates are loosers and wont go.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Avicci annd and Prydz not to be missed.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> We should have a UKM camping site.....
> 
> Want to go this year but all my mates are loosers and wont go.


x2

Especially on the camping site? What do we all reckon?  :beer:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Echo said:


> x2
> 
> Especially on the camping site? What do we all reckon?  :beer:


used to do this with my car club at reading, usually a good crack.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

its the biggest ket hole you will ever experience :lol:


----------



## Phil7655 (Aug 30, 2013)

Cream was sick last year. Really enjoyed the first night because I was all fresh and the MDMA was doing its job real nice and smooth.

Ended up taking a load of 2cb for the other nights and ketamine and mephedrone in between.

Imo I wouldn't go if you're not prepared to at least be surrounded by people off their nut. Its good... BUT if thats not your scene theres deffo a lot more productive things you could do with that money.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whats the MDMA normally like? good stuff or overpriced crap?


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Echo said:


> Really? Avicii, Hardwell, Calvin Harris and Laidback Luke alone is worth the £200 for me
> 
> I'm looking at the tickets now, and a standard 3 day is £192.50, where as a 3 day hospitality is £260
> 
> Is there much difference apart from the waiting time to get in?


My lot are more into dubstep, although tiesto done an amazing set last year.

You get better camping with showers, although we stayed with our mates in the normal camp site. You can get into the hospitality area by the main arenas, which is handy if you want a dump in peace, or dont want to queue for ages for the bar. Only thing is you get searched each time you go in there, so have to keep remembering to hide your gear.

We thought the extra money for hospitality was worth it not to queue. Our mates who had standard tickets left home 3 or 4 hours before us and we got into the campsite at the same time.


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Whats the MDMA normally like? good stuff or overpriced crap?


Best to take your own in with you. Just be careful as they have dogs on the way into the arenas. I got into the campsite one year and then got caught going into the areans and had to spend my first 3 hours with the police looking up my bum hole and foreskin. Admittedly i did have a lot of gear on me, was lucky to stay in.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

PACEY said:


> Best to take your own in with you. Just be careful as they have dogs on the way into the arenas. I got into the campsite one year and then got caught going into the areans and had to spend my first 3 hours with the police looking up my bum hole and foreskin. Admittedly i did have a lot of gear on me, was lucky to stay in.


I didn't realise they were strict on drugs there. Not that it bothers me, because I don't do that anyway.

They found loads on you, yet they still let you in? What excuse did you give lol?


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Echo said:


> I didn't realise they were strict on drugs there. Not that it bothers me, because I don't do that anyway.
> 
> They found loads on you, yet they still let you in? What excuse did you give lol?


If you done md, you would probs come back on here after and say it was the best night of your life. I have had loads of mates say "i dont need drugs to have a good time", then they do it and think its amazing.

Yeah they are strict on drugs, even though most people are on them. Just said i brought it in car park and brought more than usual as it was good price. Spent 3 hours in the police tent cos they thought it was crack, and it didnt show up as md when tested so had to wait for an expert. If it was crack i was getting done for intent to supply but expert said it was md so ended up with a caution for possession. Cos i didnt argue with them and cooperated they didnt hand me over to the security team, hence i managed to stay in. Lucky i spose cos if they did kick me out they would have found loads more in my tent.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

PACEY said:


> If you done md, you would probs come back on here after and say it was the best night of your life. I have had loads of mates say "i dont need drugs to have a good time", then they do it and think its amazing.
> 
> Yeah they are strict on drugs, even though most people are on them. Just said i brought it in car park and brought more than usual as it was good price. Spent 3 hours in the police tent cos they thought it was crack, and it didnt show up as md when tested so had to wait for an expert. If it was crack i was getting done for intent to supply but expert said it was md so ended up with a caution for possession. Cos i didnt argue with them and cooperated they didnt hand me over to the security team, hence i managed to stay in. Lucky i spose cos if they did kick me out they would have found loads more in my tent.


But MDMA is illegal to take even for personal use though isn't it?

What does it make you feel like anyway mate?


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Echo said:


> But MDMA is illegal to take even for personal use though isn't it?
> 
> What does it make you feel like anyway mate?


Yeah its illegal, but the police have quantities they prosecute for.

Md is amazing. You really need to be into the music you are listening to, to get a really good high. Normally i will feel it kicking in, start getting more into the music, then my legs feel light and i want to dance more, then i start getting hot and bit sweaty, then you feel this amazing rush up. Will normally be up for hours and feel on top of the world wanting to dance all night. Pack would cost you £40 and will last you all night, and you wont spend over £100 on drink getting in a stupid state. Then the next day you wont have a hang over and can do it all over again.

The lights and laser shows will blow your mind when on md


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

go you little fruit...this will be my 6th year in a row, it gets better each year...full of great people, you;ll always get one or two dicks, but there usually scousers, so just avoid them....Eric Prydz blew the roof off last year, cant wait again for august


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

PACEY said:


> Yeah its illegal, but the police have quantities they prosecute for.
> 
> Md is amazing. You really need to be into the music you are listening to, to get a really good high. Normally i will feel it kicking in, start getting more into the music, then my legs feel light and i want to dance more, then i start getting hot and bit sweaty, then you feel this amazing rush up. Will normally be up for hours and feel on top of the world wanting to dance all night. Pack would cost you £40 and will last you all night, and you wont spend over £100 on drink getting in a stupid state. Then the next day you wont have a hang over and can do it all over again.
> 
> The lights and laser shows will blow your mind when on md


Ah I see, I thought it was not allowed at all of any quantity

Sounds weird, but good lol. TBH I know literally nothing when it comes to stuff like this.

I'm looking at the Creamfields 2013 AfterVideo... it looks mental!


----------



## ManchesterRed (Feb 11, 2014)

I went last year for the first time and didn't know what to expect as it was my first ever festival but it definitely wont be my last.. Going again this year and i cant wait as last year was amazing as was the weather . Gutted i made the mistake of seeing avicii over the Prodigy though ffs :mellow: .


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Echo said:


> Ah I see, I thought it was not allowed at all of any quantity
> 
> Sounds weird, but good lol. TBH I know literally nothing when it comes to stuff like this.
> 
> I'm looking at the Creamfields 2013 AfterVideo... it looks mental!


Creamfields was probs the best festival i done last year. Check out the tiesto set, the lasers and pyros were amazing.


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

Edc !! Done it last year


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Done EDC last year. Was amazing for the day! Great lineup.

Did Creamfields too. Was unbelievable! Lineup is amazing this year too. You'll get a few chavy d!ck heads but it's the same wherever you go.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh and the there are gonna be two giant stages this year!


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

i really wonna go, i hate my friends for being boring tight tw4ts as id be up for this


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

b0t13 said:


> i really wonna go, i hate my friends for being boring tight tw4ts as id be up for this


We'l organize a UK-M camping patch


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

get it fully organised 

recon we'll be known as the 'meat head' camping patch? lol


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

Echo said:


> Really? Avicii, Hardwell, Calvin Harris and Laidback Luke alone is worth the £200 for me
> 
> I'm looking at the tickets now, and a standard 3 day is £192.50, where as a 3 day hospitality is £260
> 
> Is there much difference apart from the waiting time to get in?


Nicer bogs, better bar with no queue, think there's a BBQ too

I never bother as last year was a breeze in the regular queue - we actually got in quicker than mates with VIPast year


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

steveb1 said:


> we caused all sorts of problems in the camping area. we had a massive gazebo with all out tents under it. it became known to everyone as the gayzebo. didnt go down so well when the action spilled out of the tents and the chavs got a full ring side view so to speak. dont blame me though blame the ghb


Well that sounds disturbing


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

First time for me and 4 mates this year. However, made the mistake of only getting 2 days non camping. Absolutely gutted.

Anyone else going and not camping? Where is good for local accommodation?


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

A little tip... Go into the arena as soon as it opens, walk to the back, the tent furthest away and there will be untouched toilets for your morning (or early afternoon rather) crap. You're welcome!

We need a volunteer to make a UKM sign and we can all gather!


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Never been to one and don't think I'll ever go because I've got mates that have been and keep saying it's full of chavs! Wasn't it this festival that ppl were ****ing in plastic bottles and cups and then throwing them at the stage? Can remember reading something like this online


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

mate of mine went, some one went to his tent and ****ed on his bag and stole stuff from him, typical good place ruined by total ****holes...


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Went a few years back, mostly was awesome and a good laugh.

You see some mad things though, like people standing about 10 steps away from police shouting "pills, MDMA, who wants to buy a Gary"

Only trouble I had in one of the tents someone kept chucking water at my back everytime I turned round I couldn't see who it was but happened about 5 times, In the end I just went to another tent.

Thing I would say is dont bother dressing up, we had just cone back from Ibiza and I went dressed all raver like I was going to a night at Tidy - stood out a bit, most people just weari g hoodies and jeans


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Juic3Up said:


> Avicci annd and Prydz not to be missed.


Avicii is for 13 year old girls


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Avicii is for 13 year old girls


lmao, made me laugh that

he is quality! cant wait for him...WHAT? :lol:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Juic3Up said:


> lmao, made me laugh that
> 
> he is quality! cant wait for him...WHAT? :lol:


There was an article I read on fb he played Glasgow last year and was full of under agers all out there nuts getting fingered in plain site no fcuks given lol A radio dj said it was the most cringe worthy thing shes ever seen. Prob just jealous she never got finger blasted lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Avicii is for 13 year old girls


that's why he goes


----------

